# عايزين دم عايزين الناس تتلم



## +إيرينى+ (6 يناير 2014)

*الحقيقة الموضوع باين من عنوانه

إحساس ليس إلا

الناس نايمة كدة ليه 

فين الدم ؟؟؟:bud:

عايزين أكشن 

طبعا إنتوا مش فاضيين _ طبيخ بأة و كوافير و و و 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

فكرت أعملكم موضوع يجننكم 

بس قولت يا بت بلاش تنشير غسيل وسخ فى العيد

خليها بعد العيد

بس أنا الل مجننى :: إنى غبية غباوة يا جدعان 

مش لما أعمل مشاركة : أكتبها و الادارة مش موجودة ؟

غباااااااااء كان المفروض أكتب و الادارة نايمة : أهى تقعد المشاركة حتى ساعة على بعضها

مش تتحذف فى ثانيتها 

صح ؟

أعتقد إنى آخد جايزة الرقم القياسى فى عدد المشاركات و المواضيع المحذوفة 

صح ؟؟

طب تصدقوا أنا حاسة إن الادارة تم تعديلها مخصوص عشانى:thnk0001:

يعينى دونا لوحدها ما كانتش قادرة :smile01

الفيديو دا هدية منى للادارة و كل سنة و إنتم طيبين

*

[YOUTUBE]ysnsTeLfZQw&feature[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## soso a (6 يناير 2014)

هههههههههه

عسل 

طيب فى انتظار اللمه علشان اتفرج 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 يناير 2014)

ههههههههههههههههه
انتى عسل ياايرو
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يناير 2014)

*متهيألى يا أيرينى ان فيه حاجة متركبة ع الأكونت بتاعك
بحيث يضرب جرس أو تنبيه فى أوضة نوم الأدارة أول ماتدخلى
إلا هو أية آخر مشاركة ليكى أتحذفت 
بتاعة الخمس ثوانى دى ؟
:smile01 تسجيل أستعباط :smile01

*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 يناير 2014)

*هو أنا برضوا ما سكتش 

كنست عليها السيدة زينب :*

[YOUTUBE]bFdmZBr_R08[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يناير 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هو أنا برضوا ما سكتش
> كنست عليها السيدة زينب :*


*كنستى على مين ألف .شين . ألف ؟!!!
:new6::new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 يناير 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *كنستى على مين ألف .شين . ألف ؟!!!
> :new6::new6::new6::new6:
> *​



*مين ؟؟!!!!​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 يناير 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *كنستى على مين ألف .شين . ألف ؟!!!
> :new6::new6::new6::new6:
> *​



*هى على فكرة مش موجودة دلوقت

عروستى

:smile01​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يناير 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هى على فكرة مش موجودة دلوقت
> 
> عروستى
> 
> :smile01​*


*بطلى تهريج بقى وقولى لنا 
هتودى الولة فين فى العيد ؟؟
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 يناير 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بطلى تهريج بقى وقولى لنا
> هتودى الولة فين فى العيد ؟؟
> *​


*
لو الدنيا مش بتشتى هنتمشى على البحر و بعدين أروح للعيلة

لو الجو قلب هنقضيها فى البيت عند العائلة المقدسة يييووووووووووووووووو أأأصدى العائلة الكريمة

و نحشوا هناك أكل



فراخ و باشمل فطاااار بأة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




و لو إن البورى و الجمبرى هيوحشونى 



*


----------



## aymonded (6 يناير 2014)

طب اعملي الموضوع لما الواحد يخلص مطبخ وغسيل ومكوى وتنظيف
اهو انا قاعد مستني الأكل يخلص بدل ما سيبه يتحرق وانزل هههههههه​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 يناير 2014)

aymonded قال:


> طب اعملي الموضوع لما الواحد يخلص مطبخ وغسيل ومكوى وتنظيف
> اهو انا قاعد مستني الأكل يخلص بدل ما سيبه يتحرق وانزل هههههههه​



*طب روح يلا بسرعة

دا أكل العيد

أنا كمان نازلة أهو رايحة الكنيسة

كل سنة و إنتوا طيبين​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يناير 2014)

aymonded قال:


> طب اعملي الموضوع لما الواحد يخلص مطبخ وغسيل ومكوى وتنظيف
> اهو انا قاعد مستني الأكل يخلص بدل ما سيبه يتحرق وانزل هههههههه​


*ياعمنا سيبك منها
دى بتفتح مواضيعها وحللى بقى على مانشوفها تانى
أرغى انا وأنت .... والا قاعد جنب الحلل ؟؟
:new6::new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## aymonded (6 يناير 2014)

ههههههههههههه لأ لسة هاقوم بعد نصف ساعة اشوف الفرخة استوت بالحشو والا لسه علشان اكمل باقي الأكل... فقاعد بريح شوية بعد ماتش الوالد وشغل المطبخ ...​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 يناير 2014)

aymonded قال:


> ههههههههههههه لأ لسة هاقوم بعد نصف ساعة اشوف الفرخة استوت بالحشو والا لسه علشان اكمل باقي الأكل... فقاعد بريح شوية بعد ماتش الوالد وشغل المطبخ ...​



احنا عازمين نفسنا عندك :smile01
وربنا ماتحلف
خلاص لو ماكنتش تحلف بس علينا
خلاص جايين ناكل كل الاكل  :smile01
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يناير 2014)

aymonded قال:


> ههههههههههههه لأ لسة هاقوم بعد نصف ساعة اشوف الفرخة استوت بالحشو والا لسه علشان اكمل باقي الأكل... فقاعد بريح شوية بعد ماتش الوالد وشغل المطبخ ...​


*فرخة أستوت بالحشو ؟؟
انت طابخ مرتبة ؟
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يناير 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> احنا عازمين نفسنا عندك :smile01
> وربنا ماتحلف
> 
> ​


*هاتى خطتشيبك معاكى ... العيد بيحب اللّمة 
:smile01:smile01:smile01
*​


----------



## aymonded (6 يناير 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *فرخة أستوت بالحشو ؟؟
> انت طابخ مرتبة ؟
> *​



أيوة ما انا منجدها ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 يناير 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هاتى خطتشيبك معاكى ... العيد بيحب اللّمة
> :smile01:smile01:smile01
> *​



وانت جيب ابنك معاك
العيد بيحب اللمة بردك :smile01
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يناير 2014)

aymonded قال:


> أيوة ما انا منجدها ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ​


*أديتها قرص طعنة ؟ وألا شغل أساتيك ؟؟
:smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يناير 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> وانت جيب ابنك معاك
> العيد بيحب اللمة بردك :smile01
> ​


*أنا عايز أيرينى ترجع من الكنيسة هى و (الولة) تلاقى الموضوع بقى 7 صفحات
ودينى لأشلها 
:smile01:smile01:smile01
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 يناير 2014)

وهى هتسيبك ساعتها
دى مش بعيد تلم عليك امة الا اله الا الله 
ماهى لازم تحط التاتش بتاعها فى المواضيع
على العموم انا معاك فى الجريمة
وربنا يقدرنا على فعل الخير دائما :smile01​


----------



## aymonded (6 يناير 2014)

لأ شغل كانفاه وبليسية
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يناير 2014)

aymonded قال:


> لأ شغل كانفاه وبليسية
> ​


*يا رااااجل ؟؟
ودى هتتاكل والا هتعلقها ع الحيطة تذكار ؟!!

:new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يناير 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> وهى هتسيبك ساعتها
> دى مش بعيد تلم عليك امة الا اله الا الله
> ماهى لازم تحط التاتش بتاعها فى المواضيع
> على العموم انا معاك فى الجريمة
> وربنا يقدرنا على فعل الخير دائما :smile01​


*يجعل فى وشك القبوو
*












*القبووول يعنى* ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 يناير 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يجعل فى وشك القبوو
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*يكرمك يارب
وفى وشك انت كمان
عايز تزود الصفحات بدون تعب
اقولك
دى شغلتى بقى
هقوالك
انت اكتب ذهب عبود الى محطة القطار حالما بالنجاح
وركب القطار
وبعدين اكتب
توووووووووووووت تووووووووووووووووت 
تيييش تيييييش
توووووووووووووووووت تووووووووووووووووووووووت
تييش تيييييش
توووووووووووووووووووووووووت توووووووووووووووووووووووووت 
تييييييييش تيييييييييش
توووووووووووووووووووووووووت توووووووووووووووووووووووت
تيييييييييييييش تييييييييييييييييش
تووووووووووووووووووووووت توووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت 
تييييييش تييييييييييييش
تووووووووووووووووووووووووت تووووووووووووووووووت
تييييييش تييييييييييييييييش
ونزل عبود من القطار
:smile01:smile01
اية رايك ؟!
:new8:
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يناير 2014)

*لأ انا رأييى لو شلة بيسو أتلمت
يكون أفضل من القطر اللى داخل ع المحطة دة
مقلتيش ... هيفسحك النهاردة 
والا بكرة ؟
وألا هينفض لك من أولها ؟؟
*​


----------



## aymonded (6 يناير 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يا رااااجل ؟؟
> ودى هتتاكل والا هتعلقها ع الحيطة تذكار ؟!!
> 
> :new6::new6::new6:
> *​



ليه هو انا كل حاجة اعملها تتاكل كده
مش لازم احفظها للعيد الي جاي والا ايه
هو الشغل ببلاش يعني ههههههههه
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 يناير 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ انا رأييى لو شلة بيسو أتلمت
> يكون أفضل من القطر اللى داخل ع المحطة دة
> مقلتيش ... هيفسحك النهاردة
> والا بكرة ؟
> ...



فسحنى
ودانى عند مامته
عشان اطبخ
:smile01
اللهم لا اعتراض :smile01
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يناير 2014)

*من أولها ؟؟؟
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 يناير 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *من أولها ؟؟؟
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> *​



مابقوالك اللهم لا اعتراض :smile01
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يناير 2014)

*نرجع لفرخة أيمن بقى
طابخ جنب منها أية يا فتى ؟
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 يناير 2014)

دى ايرينى هتيجى تلطم هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يناير 2014)

*فرصة نطلع على جتتها اللى بتعمله فينننا
ياريت لو لمحتى حد من شلة بيسو قولي لهم 

*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 يناير 2014)

ادينى مستنية كيمو يجى
دا لو جاء هيقلبها مصطبة ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يناير 2014)

*كيمو اللى هو كريزى مان ؟
خليه يجيب الكلبة بتاعته تعمل بيبى بيبى هنا 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 يناير 2014)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يالهوى دى ساعتها ايرينى ممكن تمسكنا تقطعنا زى البطة شعرية شعرية
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## soul & life (6 يناير 2014)

منورين يا رداااااالة  ... كل سنة وانتم طيبين جميعا 

اخيراااااا خلصت وخلصت  سمعت ان الموضوع ده ايرينى فتحته وهتكمله بعد العيد 
وعرفت كمان انه فى ناس عاوزة  :mus13::mus13:تمطه وطوووله:new6::new6: وبصراحة ليا فترة مدخلتش المنتدى وكلكم وحشنى فقولت بدل ما الف اسلم على نفر نفر ادخل هنا اسلم واعيد عليكم  وحشنى خاالص ويارب تكونوا كلكم بخير وكويسين


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يناير 2014)

*يا سول هاتى لايف معاكى 
هنا تعيدى وتغتتى براحتك
وتمطى الموضووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووع
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 يناير 2014)

فينك ياكيمو انت والكلبة والبيبى بيبى 
​


----------



## soul & life (6 يناير 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يا سول هاتى لايف معاكى
> هنا تعيدى وتغتتى براحتك
> وتمطى الموضووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووع
> *​





هههههههههههههه   الاثنين بيطلعوا فى الروح  ولا فى سول ولا فى لايف هههههههههههههه خلصت عليهم كل اللى موجود دلوات فضلت خيرك
فراخ محشية ولحمة مشوية ومكرونة بالبشاميل وبيت بروبروق من النضافة :smile01


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يناير 2014)

*يا أييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييمن
فيه أية جنب الفرخة يا عم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 يناير 2014)

عبووووووود
فى حتة جاتوه عينى هتتطلع عليها فى التلاجة
امتى تيجى الساعة 12 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## soul & life (6 يناير 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> فينك ياكيمو انت والكلبة والبيبى بيبى
> ​



يع منك لله بنقول منفضين ومنضفين الدنيا تقولى بيبى
كفاية ايرينى واللى هتعمله فينا لما تيجى


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يناير 2014)

soul & life قال:


> كل اللى موجود دلوات فضلت خيرك
> فراخ محشية ولحمة مشوية* ومكرونة بالبشاميل *وبيت بروبروق من النضافة :smile01


*هى اية حكاية المكرونة بالشاميل معاكم ؟؟؟
أنتى عاشر واحدة تقولى عاملة مكرونة باشميل 
..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*​


----------



## soul & life (6 يناير 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يا أييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييمن
> فيه أية جنب الفرخة يا عم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> *​





هههههههههههههه بس يا بنتى الراجل شكله جااع


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يناير 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> عبووووووود
> فى حتة جاتوه عينى هتتطلع عليها فى التلاجة
> امتى تيجى الساعة 12
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ​


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الجوع هنا بقى بغبااااااااااااااااااااااااء

:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يناير 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هى اية حكاية المكرونة بالشاميل معاكم ؟؟؟
> أنتى عاشر واحدة تقولى عاملة مكرونة باشميل
> ..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *​


*بقوا حداشرررررررر
:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 يناير 2014)

لا خلاص مش قادرة وريحة الكفتة والبانية رووووووووووووعة
يارب بقى الساعة تيجى 12
معدتى وجعتنى
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## soul & life (6 يناير 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هى اية حكاية المكرونة بالشاميل معاكم ؟؟؟
> أنتى عاشر واحدة تقولى عاملة مكرونة باشميل
> ..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *​



قولتلى عاوز تمط الموضوووع ؟؟   اقولك بقا يا سيدى حكايتها ايه

الاكلة دى غلسة و ويعنى محتاجة كزا خطوة  كده ومكونات وبشاميل وعصاج وشغلانه فبما ان الستات المصريات كسلانات ههههههههههه العربى ضاع ومش هجمع احسن من كده 
فمش بتتعمل غير فى المناسبات والعزومات وبعدين هى غنية  ومفيدة بعد صيام طويلة بتكون مغذية  جامدة يعنى هههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 يناير 2014)

نيفو ماتناولينى طبق البامية اللى عندك اتسلى ههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يناير 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> لا خلاص مش قادرة وريحة الكفتة والبانية رووووووووووووعة
> يارب بقى الساعة تيجى 12
> معدتى وجعتنى
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ​


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هانت فاضل اربع ساعات
أحنا نقضيهم هنا بقى لغاية أيرينى ما ترجع
:smile01:smile01:smile01

*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 يناير 2014)

هتلاقى شوية وبابا قالى قومى اتجرى ع اوضتك اتفرجى عى التى فى انتى باقلك قاعدة كتير ع الجهاز
اقوم انا قايمة
وانا بقى فى سكتى الى الاوضة ادعى الكمبيوتر يبوظ
القيه بعد خمس دقائيق جاى يقول الجهاز فصل لوحده
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## soul & life (6 يناير 2014)

انا قولت بامية يا بت انتى  بقول ملوخية وفراخ وكوسة وبشاميل ولحمة مشوية


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 يناير 2014)

ماما عاملة كمان بطاطس بالباشميل
جربتوها قبل كدة 
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يناير 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> هتلاقى شوية وبابا قالى قومى اتجرى ع اوضتك اتفرجى عى التى فى انتى باقلك قاعدة كتير ع الجهاز
> اقوم انا قايمة
> وانا بقى فى سكتى الى الاوضة ادعى الكمبيوتر يبوظ
> القيه بعد خمس دقائيق جاى يقول الجهاز فصل لوحده
> ...


*أنتى بتخمسى مع بابا فى الجهاز ؟؟
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 يناير 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> ماما عاملة كمان بطاطس بالباشميل
> جربتوها قبل كدة
> ​


*بطاطس بالشاميل ؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
انتى كدة لازم تباتى جنب نهر النيل 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 يناير 2014)

هى الساعة مش راضية تجرى اية ؟ هههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## aymonded (6 يناير 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يا أييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييمن
> فيه أية جنب الفرخة يا عم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> *​



ههههههههههههههههههههه انت جاي على طمع وعايز تشوف كتاب نظيرة...
عموماً أنا عامل فرخة محشية بالأرز والفستق، وجنبيها كبدة بالماشروم وخل توت، وجنبيها صدور فراخ مخلية ومحشية لحم كابوريا وجبنة كيري (على طريقتي بتاعة المستشفى ههههههههههه)، ومعاها ورق عنب وشوربة كريمة الدجاج، ولازانيا، بس كده... تعالى كل بقى
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 يناير 2014)

aymonded قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه انت جاي على طمع وعايز تشوف كتاب نظيرة...
> عموماً أنا عامل فرخة محشية بالأرز والفستق، وجنبيها كبدة بالماشروم وخل توت، وجنبيها صدور فراخ مخلية ومحشية لحم كابوريا وجبنة كيري (على طريقتي بتاعة المستشفى ههههههههههه)، ومعاها ورق عنب وشوربة كريمة الدجاج، ولازانيا، بس كده... تعالى كل بقى
> ​


*بما ان ايرينى مش موجودة 
واستاذ عبووود عاوز يمط الموووووووووووووووضوع 
وانا بتمشى بعد الاكل اللى كلته قولت اهضم شوية 
اتكعبلت فى الموضوع 
قولت وماله ادخل اغلس شوية واخرج 
بما انى ست بيت معتبرة 
جاية اقولك يا استاذ ايمن النبى ما اعرف ولا اكلة من اللى قولتهم دووول 
يؤكل هاااد ههههههههههههههه *​


----------



## zaki (7 يناير 2014)

*من اللى قولت عليم يا دكتور *​


----------



## Desert Rose (7 يناير 2014)

انا قولت ايرينى عامله موضوع واسمه دم , قولت هدخل الاقى ضرب نار :smile01:smile01 والادارة وايرينى والاعضاء ماسكين فى شعر بعض :smile01:smile01
مفيش حاجة يعنى , الناس بتتكلم فى الاكل وسايبة الخناق :smile01:smile01


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 يناير 2014)




----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (7 يناير 2014)

بسم الصليب موضوع سبع صفحات
من غير موضوع ....
فييييين الموضوع ؟؟؟؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 يناير 2014)

بصراحة 
انا لقيت الاكل للركب 
وكل سنة وانتم بخير 

​


----------



## aymonded (7 يناير 2014)

يا جماعة الموضوع ده يعتبر صفحات أبلة نظيرة
يعني الموضوع ده موضوع شيف إيريني هههههههههههه​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 يناير 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


>



*ياعينى دا اتصدم :smile02
*​


----------



## soul & life (7 يناير 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


>





بذمتك يا شيخة فى  اروع من كده سبع صفحات ولسه الموضوع منزلش يلا ايتها خدمة  :t25:

الناس عاملة ايه بعد الاكل مش محتاجين حاجة ؟؟  :act31:


----------



## soul & life (7 يناير 2014)

aymonded قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه انت جاي على طمع وعايز تشوف كتاب نظيرة...
> عموماً أنا عامل فرخة محشية بالأرز والفستق، وجنبيها كبدة بالماشروم وخل توت، وجنبيها صدور فراخ مخلية ومحشية لحم كابوريا وجبنة كيري (على طريقتي بتاعة المستشفى ههههههههههه)، ومعاها ورق عنب وشوربة كريمة الدجاج، ولازانيا، بس كده... تعالى كل بقى
> ​




اولا كل سنة وانت طيب ثانيا
ايه الاكلات دى كلها يا استاذ ايمن  دى اكلات شيف محترف مش اكلات هاوى اكل زى حالاتنا هههههههههههه
بتجيب وقت تعمل كل ده منين وبتعرف طرق الطبخات  دى ازاى ؟؟؟؟


----------



## aymonded (7 يناير 2014)

soul & life قال:


> اولا كل سنة وانت طيب ثانيا
> ايه الاكلات دى كلها يا استاذ ايمن  دى اكلات شيف محترف مش اكلات هاوى اكل زى حالاتنا هههههههههههه
> بتجيب وقت تعمل كل ده منين وبتعرف طرق الطبخات  دى ازاى ؟؟؟؟





ههههههههههههههههه دية أسرار مش نقدر نفشيها بقى
 ههههههههههههههه أيوتها خودعة
وعلى فكره انا بدئت تجهيز وعمل الأكل من الساعة 2 وخلصت الساعة 8 
​


----------



## soul & life (7 يناير 2014)

aymonded قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه دية أسرار مش نقدر نفشيها بقى
> ههههههههههههههه أيوتها خودعة
> وعلى فكره انا بدئت تجهيز وعمل الأكل من الساعة 2 وخلصت الساعة 8
> ​



نعم نعم انا بادئة 8 الصبح مخلصة الساعة 4 تقريبا ومش عاملة الاصناف المكعبلة دى خالص 
انزل بقا بالوصفة طبخة طبخة من اللى عملتهم


----------



## aymonded (7 يناير 2014)

طيب الوصفة...
*الفراخ المحشية: *تجيبي نصف كوب كبير أرز دهبي ويتم غسله بالماء (وذلك في الليلة التي تسبق عمل الفارخ) ويتم نقعه في ماء ولبن مع قليل من التوابل المفضلة عندك (أنا حطيت 2 معلقة صغيرة خولنجان + معلقة صغيرة قرفة وقليل من الملح)، ويتم تركه 24 ساعة، ثم تصفيته من الماء دون غسله ... (وتحضري فستق ويتم تشويحه على طاسة جافة بدون أي دهون) إلى ان يتم احمراره احمرار خفيف، ثم يتم جرشة جرش خشن...
ثم نحضر أي حله صغيرة ونضع فيها الأرز مع قليل من زيت الزيتون ويتم التقليب إلى أن يتم تحفيف الماء الذي يحتوي عليه بعد تصفيته من الماء في مصفة سلك لمدة ربع ساعة أو نصف ساعة، ثم يوضع على الأرز بصلة مبشورة ناعم، ويتم التقليب ثم يوضع المقدونس وطبدة فراخ مقطعة قطع متوسطة، ثم يوضع كوب ونصف ماء ويترك الأرز يتشرب الماء، ثم بعد أن يتم تسويته يوضع عليه الفستق ويقلب جيداً وبذلك يكون جاهز للحشو...
ثم نحضر الدجاجة ويتم وضع داخلها قبل الحشو خل توت، أو خل عنب، ثم يتم الحشو بالخلطة السابقة، ثم تدهن الدجاجة قليل من الزبد، وتلف بورق فويل مرتين، ثم تغلق جيداً جداً، وتوضع في حله بها ماء مضاف إليه مكعب خضروات + حبهان وقليل من الثوم المقطع مع بصلة، وتغلى الماء وتوضع فيها الدجاجة لمدة ساعة إلا ثلث (طبعاً يتم زيادة التسوية أن كانت الدجاجة أكبر في الحجم)...

وبعد ذلك نخرج الدجاجة ونزيل عنها ورق الفويل، ثم نضعها في صينية وندهنا بالآتي [ معلقة كبيرة كاتشب + معلقة متوسطة خل توت + زبد سايح (ونمزج هذا الخليط جيداً جداً ] ثم ندهن الدجاجة ونضعها في الفرن إلى أن تحمر... وبالهناء والشفاء

الطرق الباقية بقى بعدين بلاش طمع ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## soul & life (7 يناير 2014)

هههههههههههههه تسلم ايدك لكن دى لوحدها تاخد 4 ساعات 
ماهو يا اما شاطر جدا جدا فى المطبخ
او انا اللى طلعت على ادى اوى فى المطبخ ههههههههه برافو بصراحة 
انا حشيت فراخ بس فريك عادى مفيهاش غلبة
اول جواززى جوزى جبلى فرخة وكان نفسه يحشيها فريك فانا مكنتش بعرف نزلتها لحماتى 
عملتهالى ههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 يناير 2014)

*حرام عليكوا قلبتوها قسم المطبخ ^_^
*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (7 يناير 2014)

aymonded قال:


> طيب الوصفة...
> *الفراخ المحشية: *تجيبي نصف كوب كبير أرز دهبي ويتم غسله بالماء (وذلك في الليلة التي تسبق عمل الفارخ) ويتم نقعه في ماء ولبن مع قليل من التوابل المفضلة عندك (أنا حطيت 2 معلقة صغيرة خولنجان + معلقة صغيرة قرفة وقليل من الملح)، ويتم تركه 24 ساعة، ثم تصفيته من الماء دون غسله ... (وتحضري فستق ويتم تشويحه على طاسة جافة بدون أي دهون) إلى ان يتم احمراره احمرار خفيف، ثم يتم جرشة جرش خشن...
> ثم نحضر أي حله صغيرة ونضع فيها الأرز مع قليل من زيت الزيتون ويتم التقليب إلى أن يتم تحفيف الماء الذي يحتوي عليه بعد تصفيته من الماء في مصفة سلك لمدة ربع ساعة أو نصف ساعة، ثم يوضع على الأرز بصلة مبشورة ناعم، ويتم التقليب ثم يوضع المقدونس وطبدة فراخ مقطعة قطع متوسطة، ثم يوضع كوب ونصف ماء ويترك الأرز يتشرب الماء، ثم بعد أن يتم تسويته يوضع عليه الفستق ويقلب جيداً وبذلك يكون جاهز للحشو...
> ثم نحضر الدجاجة ويتم وضع داخلها قبل الحشو خل توت، أو خل عنب، ثم يتم الحشو بالخلطة السابقة، ثم تدهن الدجاجة قليل من الزبد، وتلف بورق فويل مرتين، ثم تغلق جيداً جداً، وتوضع في حله بها ماء مضاف إليه مكعب خضروات + حبهان وقليل من الثوم المقطع مع بصلة، وتغلى الماء وتوضع فيها الدجاجة لمدة ساعة إلا ثلث (طبعاً يتم زيادة التسوية أن كانت الدجاجة أكبر في الحجم)...
> ...




ما ادري ليش اتخيل انك قاعد في المطبخ 24 hours
ماشاء الله يا بخت اهلك فيك


----------



## soul & life (7 يناير 2014)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه طيب يا استاذ ايموندد سوك على باقى الوصفات لحسن كده هتتحسد :36_1_3:


----------



## aymonded (7 يناير 2014)

ههههههههههههههههه كل ده علشان اكله بسيطة زي دية
انا ساعة خطوبة اختي قايم بالأكل بتاع العزومة كلها لوحدي 
بس يعني أنا علشان من صغري جدتي اللي ربتني فعلمتني كل حاجة من ايام ما كان عندي 9 سنين
واستمرت لغاية ما بقى عندي 18 سنة وبعد كده مسكت الشعلة وانطلقت انا
ربنا يرحمها بقى كان ليها افضال كبيييييييييييييييير عليَّ
​


----------



## Desert Rose (9 يناير 2014)

طيب يا استاذ ايمن حضرتك مرتبط ؟ :fun_lol:
ما هو لازم تشوفلى عريس يكون زيك كده فى المطبخ علشان انا فاشلة مع مرتبة الشرف وافتخر بذلك :new6::new6:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 يناير 2014)

إحنى ممكن نخلى إيرو تغير اسم التوبيك- و يبقه
 عايزين مام عايزين الناس تتلم---- هتتلم على ريحه الاكل طبعا الرهيب هههههههههه


----------



## aymonded (9 يناير 2014)

Desert Rose قال:


> طيب يا استاذ ايمن حضرتك مرتبط ؟ :fun_lol:
> ما هو لازم تشوفلى عريس يكون زيك كده فى المطبخ علشان انا فاشلة مع مرتبة الشرف وافتخر بذلك :new6::new6:



ههههههههههههههههههه شكلك داخله على طمع، بس للأسف الصنف مش موجود عندينا، طب نزلتي الشواربي وسط البلد ههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 يناير 2014)

Desert Rose قال:


> طيب يا استاذ ايمن حضرتك مرتبط ؟ :fun_lol:
> ما هو لازم تشوفلى عريس يكون زيك كده فى المطبخ علشان انا فاشلة مع مرتبة الشرف وافتخر بذلك :new6::new6:



*بتتقدمى له عينى عينك كدة اودامنا ؟*:2:
:new6::new6::new6:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 يناير 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بتتقدمى له عينى عينك كدة اودامنا ؟*:2:
> :new6::new6::new6:


 
 صدقينى بعد الوصف الى وصفه ده و الاكلات دى
لو فتح باب التقديم هيلاقى طابور واقف بيتقدم هههههههههههههه:fun_lol:


----------



## tamav maria (9 يناير 2014)

aymonded قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه انت جاي على طمع وعايز تشوف كتاب نظيرة...
> عموماً أنا عامل فرخة محشية بالأرز والفستق، وجنبيها كبدة بالماشروم وخل توت، وجنبيها صدور فراخ مخلية ومحشية لحم كابوريا وجبنة كيري (على طريقتي بتاعة المستشفى ههههههههههه)، ومعاها ورق عنب وشوربة كريمة الدجاج، ولازانيا، بس كده... تعالى كل بقى
> ​



الله الله ايه بقي حكاية شوربة كريمة الدجاج دي 
انا اموت في الشوربه وبالذات لما تكون بالكريمه
الووووووووووووصفه بليززززززززززززززززززز
انا ماسكه الورقه والقلم ومنتظره اكتب الطريقه


----------



## tamav maria (9 يناير 2014)

aymonded قال:


> طيب الوصفة...
> *الفراخ المحشية: *تجيبي نصف كوب كبير أرز دهبي ويتم غسله بالماء (وذلك في الليلة التي تسبق عمل الفارخ) ويتم نقعه في ماء ولبن مع قليل من التوابل المفضلة عندك (أنا حطيت 2 معلقة صغيرة خولنجان + معلقة صغيرة قرفة وقليل من الملح)، ويتم تركه 24 ساعة، ثم تصفيته من الماء دون غسله ... (وتحضري فستق ويتم تشويحه على طاسة جافة بدون أي دهون) إلى ان يتم احمراره احمرار خفيف، ثم يتم جرشة جرش خشن...
> ثم نحضر أي حله صغيرة ونضع فيها الأرز مع قليل من زيت الزيتون ويتم التقليب إلى أن يتم تحفيف الماء الذي يحتوي عليه بعد تصفيته من الماء في مصفة سلك لمدة ربع ساعة أو نصف ساعة، ثم يوضع على الأرز بصلة مبشورة ناعم، ويتم التقليب ثم يوضع المقدونس وطبدة فراخ مقطعة قطع متوسطة، ثم يوضع كوب ونصف ماء ويترك الأرز يتشرب الماء، ثم بعد أن يتم تسويته يوضع عليه الفستق ويقلب جيداً وبذلك يكون جاهز للحشو...
> ثم نحضر الدجاجة ويتم وضع داخلها قبل الحشو خل توت، أو خل عنب، ثم يتم الحشو بالخلطة السابقة، ثم تدهن الدجاجة قليل من الزبد، وتلف بورق فويل مرتين، ثم تغلق جيداً جداً، وتوضع في حله بها ماء مضاف إليه مكعب خضروات + حبهان وقليل من الثوم المقطع مع بصلة، وتغلى الماء وتوضع فيها الدجاجة لمدة ساعة إلا ثلث (طبعاً يتم زيادة التسوية أن كانت الدجاجة أكبر في الحجم)...
> ...


يالهوووووي بالي كل دي وصفه هههههههههه
دا باشتريها مشويه جاهزه واريح نفسي 
بالف هنا وشفا يا استاذ ايمن


----------



## aymonded (9 يناير 2014)

هههههههههههههههههه *وصفة الكريمة*
أولاً تحضري قطه صدور مخلية لدجاجة صحتها حاوة هههههههههه وتقطعيها قطع صغيرة (متوسطة الحجم أو كما تفضلين)، وبعدين قطعة زبد صغيرة (ولا تزيدي من الزبد لكي لا تكون ثقيلة)، وانا بافضل زيت زيتون عموماً لأن كل ما اعمله من طعام فزيت الزيتون فيه أساسي، المهم استخدمي ما تحبيه ما عدا السمن، وتحضري معلقة كبيرة دقيق ذرة، ومعلقتين كبار بودر شوفان أبيض، وكوب لبن، وكوب ونصف شوربة دجاج ( وضعي في شوربة الدجاج مكعب شوربة خضروات واذيبيه فيها وهي ساخنه، ولو الملح خفيف ممكن تضيفي يا اما مكعب خضروات آخ أو قليل من الملح وممكن إضافة الفلفل الأبيض أو قليل من السود وأنا أفضل الأبيض حتى لا يغير لون وربة الكريمة )...

*الطريقة/*
1 - شوحي الدجاج مع الزبد أو مع زيت ذرة أو زيت زيتون، إلى أن يصير لحم الدجاج لونة دهبي فاتح جداً
2 - ثم ضيفي إليه ملعقة الدقيق وتقلبينه لمدة 2 دقيقة ثم ضعي عليه اللبن قليلاً قليلاً حتى لا يكلكع الدقيق، وقلبي بمعلقة خشبية ثم ضيفي شوربة الدجاج قليلاً قليلاً إلى أن يتم مزج الخليط جيداً جداً 
3 - بعد 10 دقائق من ترك الخليط على النار مع التقليب من حين لآخر ضيفي إليه الشوفان مع التقليب.
4 - أتركي الخليط 10 دقائق من بعد وضع الشوفان حتى ينضج على نار هادئة للغاية مع التقليب من حين لآخر
5 - يتم الغرف في طبق التقديم مع وضع قليل من المقدونس وبالهناء والشفاء​


----------



## Desert Rose (9 يناير 2014)

aymonded قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه شكلك داخله على طمع، بس للأسف الصنف مش موجود عندينا، طب نزلتي الشواربي وسط البلد ههههههههههههههه
> ​



انا فعلا معترفة انى داخلة على طمع :new6:
لا مفيش يا استاذ ايمن كلهم رجالة خايبة متعرفش توقف فى المطبخ :new6::new6:
بردو مردتش عليا حضرتك مرتبط ؟؟؟؟؟؟:love34::love34:


----------



## Desert Rose (9 يناير 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بتتقدمى له عينى عينك كدة اودامنا ؟*:2:
> :new6::new6::new6:



اه اتقدم عينى عينك وودانى ودانك كمان :fun_lol::fun_lol:
على رأى المثل اخطب لنفسك ومتخطبش لحد تانى :new6::new6:
انتى مالك انتى؟ , غيرانه ولا غيرانه :smil15::smil15:


----------



## aymonded (9 يناير 2014)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه 
طب اودي الواد شادي فين والولية اطلقها هههههههههههههه​


----------



## Desert Rose (9 يناير 2014)

aymonded قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> طب اودي الواد شادي فين والولية اطلقها هههههههههههههه​



شادى مش عندى مشكلة فيه :new6:
الولية بقا, انت وذوقك :new6::new6:


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (9 يناير 2014)

انتي لازم تتعدمي اصلا اصبري اجيلك


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 يناير 2014)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> انتي لازم تتعدمي اصلا اصبري اجيلك



*مين الل تتعدم ؟؟؟

أنا و لا روز ؟

حددى :2:


*


----------



## aymonded (9 يناير 2014)

هههههههههههههههههه كل ده علشان اكله 
نبيع الولية يعني ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 يناير 2014)

aymonded قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه كل ده علشان اكله
> نبيع الولية يعني ههههههههههههههههههه​



*ولية ؟!!!

هو إنت متجوز ؟؟

يا واقعة سودة و أنا اللى كنت هأشوفلك عروسة​*


----------



## aymonded (9 يناير 2014)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شوقتي الخودعة وبعدين اتجوز تاني والواد عنده 14 سنة​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 يناير 2014)

اية دة استاذ ايمن 
من غير ما حضرتك تفتح الكل بيتقدملك 
ههههههههههه
اوعي تكون المدام بتدخل المنتدي 
انا خايف عليك 
خلي بالك 
دة في ناس عينها عليك كتير 
شوفت فية طابور طويل علي ناصية المنتدي 
كلهم اقل من العشرين 
وقانون المنتدي ما بيسمحش 
بالكلام دة 
شكلها فعلا الناس تتلم ومن غير دم 
هههههههههههه
ايريني غيري عنوان الموضوعع ههه


----------



## Desert Rose (9 يناير 2014)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> انتي لازم تتعدمي اصلا اصبري اجيلك



هى مين ياهيوف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :love34::love34:


----------



## Desert Rose (9 يناير 2014)

aymonded قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه كل ده علشان اكله
> نبيع الولية يعني ههههههههههههههههههه​



افهم من كده انك بترفض ؟؟؟؟ :love34::love34:
ياشماته ابله ظاظا فيا :love34::love34:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 يناير 2014)

Desert Rose قال:


> اه اتقدم عينى عينك وودانى ودانك كمان :fun_lol::fun_lol:
> على رأى المثل اخطب لنفسك ومتخطبش لحد تانى :new6::new6:
> انتى مالك انتى؟ , غيرانه ولا غيرانه :smil15::smil15:


 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:new6::new6::new6:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 يناير 2014)

Desert Rose قال:


> هى مين ياهيوف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :love34::love34:



*
أنا  مش إنتى
إطمنى

*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 يناير 2014)

aymonded قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> شوقتي الخودعة وبعدين اتجوز تاني والواد عنده 14 سنة​



*مش مشكلة الولة سيبك منه

المهم الولية عايشة ؟*


----------



## aymonded (10 يناير 2014)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايوة حية تُرزق هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## tamav maria (10 يناير 2014)

Desert Rose قال:


> شادى مش عندى مشكلة فيه :new6:
> الولية بقا, انت وذوقك :new6::new6:



ههههههههههههههههههههه
يعني المفروض انسحب انا بقي ياروز 
ولا استني في الطابور ايه رايك


----------



## Desert Rose (10 يناير 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> يعني المفروض انسحب انا بقي ياروز
> ولا استني في الطابور ايه رايك



لا بقولكو ايه حركات البنات ديه مش عليا :fun_lol:
انا اول واحدة قدمت الطلب , دلوقتى بقا انتو كلكو افتكرتو تتقدمو ؟ 
اقعدى يا بنت منك ليها:new6::new6:


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (11 يناير 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> أنا  مش إنتى
> إطمنى
> 
> *




خلصو اليومين الخصومه اللي كنت حالفه فيهم اني ما اكلمكيش
يازين الاستهبال يعني عارفه ..ليه كنت بتقولي حددي مين المقصوده

روز حبيبتي ماتخافيش مش ح تتعدمي


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (11 يناير 2014)

وكمان بترسمو على ايمن عشان يطبخلكو يانهار اسود 
زين طلع متزوج وعنده ولد .. ماعندكوش 
مثنى وثلاث سيبوه في حاله ههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 يناير 2014)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> خلصو اليومين الخصومه اللي كنت حالفه فيهم اني ما اكلمكيش
> يازين الاستهبال يعني عارفه ..ليه كنت بتقولي حددي مين المقصوده



*بتخاصمينى ليه يا هيفا ؟؟:thnk0001:

شو عملت لك ؟

الحق عليا إنى بقولك السبب الحقيقى للطلاق يعنى 

أنا مش بأستهبل لأنى ما كنتش قرأت موضوعك فى قسم الشكاوى _ فسألتك 

و بعدين لما قرأت الموضوع (و كتبت مشاركتين فيه إتحذفوا هما كمان:smile01) _ رديت على روز و قولت لها : أنا مش إنتى 

بث كدة 
*


----------

